# ATI customer's favorite combinations



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

16K - 20K - Bluish white with a noticable blue and red under-tone

4-Bulb combination

3 ATI Blue Plus
1 ATI Purple Plus

6-Bulb combination

4 ATI Blue Plus
1 ATI Coral Plus
1 ATI Purple Plus

8-Bulb combination

5 ATI Blue Plus
2 ATI Coral Plus
1 ATI Purple Plus

10-Bulb combination

6 ATI Blue Plus
3 ATI Coral Plus
1 ATI Purple Plus

12K - 16K - Cool white with a noticeable blue and red under-tone

4-Bulb combination

2 ATI Blue Plus
2 ATI Coral Plus

6-Bulb combination

3 ATI Blue Plus
2 ATI Coral Plus
1 ATI Purple Plus

8-Bulb combination

4 ATI Blue Plus
3 ATI Coral Plus
1 ATI Purple Plus

10-Bulb combination

5 ATI Blue Plus
4 ATI Coral Plus
1 ATI Purple Plus

10K - 14K - Crisp white with just a hint of blue

4-Bulb combination

2 ATI Blue Plus
1 ATI Aquablue Special
1 ATI Purple Plus

6-Bulb combination

3 ATI Blue Plus
2 ATI Aquablue Special
1 ATI Purple Plus

8-Bulb combination

4 ATI Blue Plus
2 ATI Aquablue Special
2 ATI Purple Plus

10-Bulb combination

5 ATI Blue Plus
3 ATI Aquablue Special
2 ATI Purple Plus

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Excellent post. Thanks for sharing.

on both my ATI 10 bulb fixtures I use.
x6 Blue +
x2 Coral +
x2 Purple +

I feel it is pretty close to a 20K look that really accents the reds.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi Dave. How do you find coral growth with this combo.
To me, there's not enough white, but I'm probably wrong about that.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

rburns24 said:


> Hi Dave. How do you find coral growth with this combo.
> To me, there's not enough white, but I'm probably wrong about that.


It is not about color. Even Blue Plus is capable to grow corals. It's how you would like to see it

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Your are somewhat correct Sig.

Light spectrum does play a significant role in coral growth. A 10k looking system will typically have more growth then the equivalent 20k system. Wattage is not necessarily the be all and end all factor (hence the LARGE discussions with LED's).

I find the growth quite good, but to be honest I have only used that combination or something very similar.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I have

3 - ATI Blue Plus
2 - KZ New generation 10K
1 - KZ Fuji Purple

SPS are growing like crazy, but I am not sure that the lights are just the reason, since I dose Calcium and Alcalinity from 2 parts solution. tried to use kalkwasser and it was huge headache.
Now it is very easy - every day ~ 100ML of each is going in the tank.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

sig said:


> I have
> 
> 3 - ATI Blue Plus
> 2 - KZ New generation 10K
> ...


I actually used that exact same combo when I originally set up my DT. Just thought I would try something slightly different ...plus KZ bulbs are more money 

I thought the new KZ new Gen was a 14k bulb ...have they now got a 10k?


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

i have

2 Blue+
2 KZ New Gen
Blue Special
KZ Purple

I may get rid of the Blue Special and try 3 Blue+ for a while.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Hydrologist said:


> I actually used that exact same combo when I originally set up my DT. Just thought I would try something slightly different ...plus KZ bulbs are more money
> 
> I thought the new KZ new Gen was a 14k bulb ...have they now got a 10k?


The Coral Light is a 10K bulb and it was out when I started using T5's in January. It is really good for growth as it is 100% 10K, no blue at all.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

If it was me, I would get rid of the Aqua Blue special and swap for a Blue +


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Hydrologist said:


> I actually used that exact same combo when I originally set up my DT. Just thought I would try something slightly different ...plus KZ bulbs are more money
> 
> I thought the new KZ new Gen was a 14k bulb ...have they now got a 10k?


probably, I am wrong. I got them last December in SUM

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Hydrologist said:


> If it was me, I would get rid of the Aqua Blue special and swap for a Blue +


What I ended up doing was getting rid of the Blue Special and 1 14K and adding a KZ 10K and a Blue+. If you average out the 5 bulbs, it comes to 16.8K.(Can't average in the KZ Purple, as nobody will assign a K value to it)

What I'll probably end up doing is taking out the other 14K and adding another KZ 10K. That will average out at 16K and should give me good growth and not look too bad.

Jamie(KologneCoral) at the Zeovit forum has said in a post that for corals you don't want to go much above 16K generally, and think he's right about that.

This afternoon I'll switch to

Blue+
Blue+
KZ 10K
Fiji Purple
Blue+
KZ 10K

The big problem I have, regardless of bulb selection, is just trying to leave it alone. Maybe after 10 months of neurotically switching bulbs, I'll do it.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

You can go over 16k with no issues. You just MAY not see as much growth (but you will still see growth). People use 20k bulbs all the time and they get growth. 

This is the beauty of having a T5 fixture you can mix and match to get exactly what YOU want.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Hydrologist said:


> You can go over 16k with no issues. You just MAY not see as much growth (but you will still see growth). People use 20k bulbs all the time and they get growth.
> 
> This is the beauty of having a T5 fixture you can mix and match to get exactly what YOU want.


I know what you mean. You can see some really nice tanks with say, 2 Metal Halidide 20K Radions over them and the corals certainly grow. My priority is more growth 
because I have mostly frags and I haven't exactly mastered this thing of having patience

If I wasn't so concerned about growth, I would probably run a combination that would work out to 18K or so.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

I think if I was in your shoes I would be doing the same things Robert.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks Dave. At the stage I'm at, I don't see a lot of choice. If I was sitting around with a lot of reasonable sized colonies in my tank, that would be a different story for sure.


----------

